# My constipation lasted for decades and a miracle cure



## capitosinora (Apr 16, 2013)

My dear friends in suffering

I've been suffering for decades from IBS and in particular constipation to the degree that, several times, I had to be admitted to the hospital.Durin that period I lost every hope that I would have a normal life again.

Basically after so many years of using laxatives and anima doctors (official medicine) concluded that my bowel lost its function and suggested me all sort of ridicules things from surgery to shorten my bowel to inserting someone else *faeces* in my bowel.

All of that suffering lasted until few months ago when I found an acupuncturist Dr Lee who did a miracle and now, every day, I go two to three times to the toilet without any problems.

After 6 sessions (approximately 30 min each) of acupuncture I started using (which I tried before acupuncture without success) first for one month, twice a day, Yacolt (good bacteria) and then continued the same once a day.

Once a day I also use Phsyllium husk, one soup spoon a day, with plenty of water.

Now I feel like born again.

If you want Dr. Lee details and tel No: you can send me an email on [email protected].

On first appointment you have to have someone who speaks mandarin to go with you because his English is not so good.

Thank you God and thank you Dr. Lee for this miracle.


----------



## sm00sm00 (Jan 20, 2013)

This is great news. Thanks for posting. Always good to hear stories about people conquering their issues. Gives people like me hope!


----------



## pepperidge (Mar 26, 2013)

Are all acupuncture doctors the same? Or is this Dr Lee special? I'm in the UK so it's not possible to get acupuncture from him.
I've heard of acupuncture but never seriously considered it because it looks really painful. More importantly, because it's not really recognised so I doubt there are industry standards with certificates to prove appropriate training and competence etc.

Is there anyone here from the UK who knows a good acupuncturist in Oxfordshire?


----------



## Tieuvodanh (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, arising every morning and drink 1.5L to 2L at a time before breakfast (I was drinking while reading my favorite soccer news online to distract me from the nausea feeling of consuming too much water at once). This waterfall will loosen everything inside my body and cure my constipation of 5 years. I got this method from my local doctor but at first it didn't work ; but I persistently kept drinking like this and now get thing done every morning.

But be careful not eating after drinking and wait until your belly contracts ; otherwise you will get acid reflux because of a full stomach. Don't drinking while you are eating also.


----------



## Arzu Caydere (Feb 23, 2013)

You are here possibly for advertisement.

You said 'If you want Dr. Lee details and tel No: you can send me an email on [email protected]."

Why do you not simply put the details here instead of requiring an e-mail to be sent to you?

You possibly want to collect e-mails!


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

Arzu Caydere said:


> You are here possibly for advertisement.
> 
> You said 'If you want Dr. Lee details and tel No: you can send me an email on [email protected]."
> 
> ...


*Exactly, it looks like a peddler or spammer. Watch out !!!*


----------

